# Lost rod off Ft Pickens pier



## Favorite76 (Aug 2, 2014)

Went fishing off the Ft Pickens pier last night. Cast my bait out and waited for a minute then leaned my pole on the rail and turned around to my cart. Next thing I knew something hit my bait hard enough to yank it over the rail and yep it was gone. I obviously didn't have the drag set correctly. Well if someone pulls a pole up I will be glad to describe it and give a small finders fee for it. The pole and reel are not worth much other than memories to me. Pass along please.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Mackerel took yo shit!!!!! Kiss it good by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

FreeDiver said:


> Mackerel took yo shit!!!!! Kiss it good by.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



LOL that was a little raw, coming from an Iphone with a purple case.


----------



## Favorite76 (Aug 2, 2014)

Nah I think it was a shark. They were catching them earlier in the afternoon off the pier.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry about your rod.


----------



## Favorite76 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks. Not anyone's fault but mine.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Pier-Dude said:


> LOL that was a little raw, coming from an Iphone with a purple case.



Purple case? Not exactly, but sure.... But anyone who lays a rod down with bait in the water, deserves it....... Lesson learned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

FreeDiver said:


> Purple case? Not exactly, but sure.... But anyone who lays a rod down with bait in the water, deserves it....... Lesson learned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he realizes his mistake, we have all done that, I mean leaving a rod unattended.

Your post just seemed a little arrogant at someones misfortune.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

One time when my oldest was about 4 I took her fishing in the port at Canaveral. O about 22 years ago.

Long story short I always brought a mask snorkel, fins and a spear gun with me back then. 
So right before we leave I jump in the water and look around. 
Sure enough.
Sticking up out of the rocks as if it was in a sand spike. Is a rod pretty as can be.
So I grab it. Swim back to the shore and hand it to my little one.
Believe it or not fish on, well sting ray on. She realed it in and from then on she called that her lucky rod.
One man's lose is another man's lifetime memory.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Some of you guys are brutal...lol


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

bowdiddly said:


> I think he realizes his mistake, we have all done that, I mean leaving a rod unattended.
> 
> Your post just seemed a little arrogant at someones misfortune.


he cetches ling dood leev him alon hes obveusley abuv u


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

haha


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

ThaFish said:


> he cetches ling dood leev him alon hes obveusley abuv u


 Kinda sounds like an arrogant Fly Fishin' guy to me Ha!


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Damn....product of alabama school?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Several years ago, we pulled up to a boat anchored on a wreck off Destin and asked the two guys fishing if it would be OK for us to dive the other end.

They said it would be fine and that they would be leaving soon. They told us they had just lost a rod/reel overboard and asked if we could retrieve it. We said fine and that we would surface in about 30 mins. 

Just before going overboard, the two fishermen told us they had to leave. I asked for their phone number and told them I would call if I found the rod.

I dropped on the wreck and soon saw the rod lying on the bottom. As I picked the rod up to move it closer to the wreck, I noticed that there was line out. Kneeling on the bottom, I started winding the line in and suddenly felt a fish fighting on the other end. As I reeled it in closer, I saw that there was a fairly large red snapper on the other end. I would guess in the 17# range. 

I got a hold of the snapper, cut the line close to the hook, and released it. Snapper season was closed. 

The next day I called the guys up and told them I had the rod and that they could pick it up at their convenience. They never bothered to show up. I guess they figured the rod and reel were not worth the gas for the drive...and they were right. 

Too bad there wasn't a video camera around.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice of you.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

ThaFish said:


> he cetches ling dood leev him alon hes obveusley abuv u


When I read this I laughed so hard, I almost threw up..........not really.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

wtbfishin said:


> Kinda sounds like an arrogant Fly Fishin' guy to me Ha!



Bahahaha! Only when I'm not chasing lingfish or shooting said fish. 

Not exactly sure how a joke makes me arrogant... If I'm arrogant for never leaving rods unattended without proper rod holders, then I'm the most arrogant guy you know. I do maintenance on all my reels, respool for different species (2-4 times a year) replace species based rods after a season or three and prefer the OCD tackle boxes based on species in my backpack... I'd rather not loose those dollar bills I had to lay down for my gear..I do enjoy "hunting" fish rather than casting for a dream....That's just me. 

But hell it looks like I could make a killing out of a hydrostatic rod bobber.... Similar to a scuba stringer. Deploys when it hits 15ft, you might even still be able to kill the fish!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

FreeDiver said:


> Not exactly sure how a joke makes me arrogant...


It's a Joke!

Where ya been anyway?:shifty:


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Work. Taking care of the baby, preparing for duck season and










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Found some tailing reds yesterday. Perfect spot for most winds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reefraider (Sep 27, 2015)

Wait till you have a Penn jerked out of your 8 yr olds hand. Not sure who cried more!!!


----------

